# This Is What A Retired Groomer Suggested.......



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

On our recent camping trip, I met a retired groomer walking her little dogs. We got to talking and and I was complaining about how Willow's feet and legs were picking up all sorts of bits and leaves and debris (she got into tree pitch her first day) She suggested that the next time I get her groomed, to ask for a puppy cut, poodle feet and and a sanitary trim around her bum. Do you all agree? Makes sense to me. I love the long look, but it is something I feel I cannot manage.

Jackie & Willow


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I am not a fan of the the look of poodle feet... I would rather struggle with brushing, combing, sometimes a paw bath and blow dry. I just like their fluffy paws


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I HATE the look of poodle feet on a Havanese.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> I HATE the look of poodle feet on a Havanese.


Me too....they are NOT poodles!!  Just my opinion


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Havanese with poodle feet look like monkeys. If you feel like the long coat is too much, then a puppy cut is perfect, but stay away from shaving down their feet...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, no poodle feet for sure!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the puppy cut. Why don't you try that first and see if it eliminates the problems? Maybe you won't have to go to the poodle feet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Havanese with poodle feet look like monkeys. If you feel like the long coat is too much, then a puppy cut is perfect, but stay away from shaving down their feet...


I agree. Puppy cuts are fine, with cute little bear paws, if you want to make things easier. But poodle feet are all wrong on a Hav.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no, no poodle feet, please...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I know the fluffy ones groomer would definitely say:nono:


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Fluffy feet are very, very cute. But trimmed feet so much cleaner. I also found that fluffy feet were keeping the nails long. After I scissor trimmed his feet the nails wore down naturally from walking. My pup is 13 months old and I've never had to trim his nails. They are nice and short and smooth. Worth the trade off for me.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Trimmed feet are one thing. But poodle feet are naked.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh no! I didn't know what poodle feet were until I googled it. I would cry if they did that to Daisy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoldenBailey said:


> Fluffy feet are very, very cute. But trimmed feet so much cleaner. I also found that fluffy feet were keeping the nails long. After I scissor trimmed his feet the nails wore down naturally from walking. My pup is 13 months old and I've never had to trim his nails. They are nice and short and smooth. Worth the trade off for me.


Their feet should DEFINITELY be trimmed enough that the hair isn't interfering with normal wear of the nails anyway&#8230; Even on a show dog in full coat. That's a LONG way from Poodle feet.

And you are lucky that your pup's nails grow slowly enough that you can get away without nail trims. Most people with dogs of ANY breed need to trim (or grind) their dogs' nails regularly.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I like the bear paw look


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

krandall said:


> And you are lucky that your pup's nails grow slowly enough that you can get away without nail trims. Most people with dogs of ANY breed need to trim (or grind) their dogs' nails regularly.


That's interesting. The only time I've ever had to trim my dogs nails is when one of them became elderly and had arthritis which limited his walking. He was 14 years old and 95 lbs (obviously not a Havanese!). He was a Flat Coat Retriever and Chow Mix. But I always kept his feet neat and trimmed too.

Currently I have a 18 month old Boxer and I've never had to trim her nails either. I've had her for a year.

Both of my dogs get walked for an hour every day. Could that be it? They also get to run at the school or park on weekends.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok! No poodle feet! I'll just ask for the puppy cut. I also think the fluffy feet are really cute but they do seem to pick up bits and pieces of stuff. I'll just learn to deal with it.

Jackie & Willow


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

I would like to see more support here for practical grooming. Not all of us have the time or resources to have our dogs professionally groomed every 4-6 weeks. But they are still an important part of our families; and the cleaner and neater they are, the more they can be with the family. I'd much rather spend my time cuddling my dogs in bed or on the couch than tending to their long coats. I don't see why that is so wrong if it means making the necessary choices for easier grooming. It's disheartening to see such harsh comments here in regards to alternative grooming practices. It feels very elitist and exclusive. I certainly don't feel like I belong here. Or that my comments or opinions are welcome.

Or is that the goal? That only one particular viewpoint is valued here?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoldenBailey said:


> That's interesting. The only time I've ever had to trim my dogs nails is when one of them became elderly and had arthritis which limited his walking. He was 14 years old and 95 lbs (obviously not a Havanese!). He was a Flat Coat Retriever and Chow Mix. But I always kept his feet neat and trimmed too.
> 
> Currently I have a 18 month old Boxer and I've never had to trim her nails either. I've had her for a year.
> 
> Both of my dogs get walked for an hour every day. Could that be it? They also get to run at the school or park on weekends.


Kodi gets walked most days too, as do most of the competition dogs I know. But everyone also clips their nails.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoldenBailey said:


> I would like to see more support here for practical grooming. Not all of us have the time or resources to have our dogs professionally groomed every 4-6 weeks. But they are still an important part of our families; and the cleaner and neater they are, the more they can be with the family. I'd much rather spend my time cuddling my dogs in bed or on the couch than tending to their long coats. I don't see why that is so wrong if it means making the necessary choices for easier grooming. It's disheartening to see such harsh comments here in regards to alternative grooming practices. It feels very elitist and exclusive. I certainly don't feel like I belong here. Or that my comments or opinions are welcome.
> 
> Or is that the goal? That only one particular viewpoint is valued here?


I don't think anyone here has a problem with a Havanese being kept in a rather short puppy cut. I would say there are more dogs in puppy cuts on the forum than there are dogs kept in full coat. Keeping them in full coat means you never have to take them to be professionally groomed.  For that matter, many people here choose to clip their own dogs, thereby saving the cost of professional grooming completely.

But the fur on a dog's feet serves a purpose&#8230; protecting their skin. To SHAVE it off, which is what is done with Poodle feet is far beyond what is healthy for the dog.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry, Golden Bailey. I didn't mean to offend. As a matter of fact, I've always been a puppy cut girl. My little poodle Sheba, always had a very practical puppy cut when she was with us. She absolutely hated being groomed and would screech when I even came close to her with a comb. There were lots of times she was shaved almost to the skin to get rid of mats!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Me too...My first Havanese Sparky was in a puppy cut for 14yrs. It only takes about 30mins daily to brush and comb our two. I do like to have them groomed once a month because it keeps Scout in good shape. Short or long they are all adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It only takes me about 5 minutes per day to comb out Tucker. I also bath and dry him every two weeks. Very worth the beauty of a full, flowing coat to me. Havanese were/are bred and enjoyed in part because of their beautiful coats.

However, many Havanese people do keep their dogs in a puppy cut, either for practical or health reasons. It is an individual preference.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

GoldenBailey said:


> It's disheartening to see such harsh comments here in regards to alternative grooming practices. It feels very elitist and exclusive. I certainly don't feel like I belong here. Or that my comments or opinions are welcome.
> 
> Or is that the goal? That only one particular viewpoint is valued here?


Hello! I see you're relatively new to the board and I fear you may have misinterpreted the comments. This group is not elitist or exclusive in the least, and all viewpoints are welcome.

I hope you continue to participate in discussions here. If you do I'm confident you'll see that this is a very supportive group with much to offer.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Your viewpoint is definitely valued here. The forum has many members, so opinions vary on almost any topic. I think a lot of people here are so in love with the breed that they would like for everyone's Hav to look like a show dog . I love a long coat too, but up until Wags reached two years of age (recently), grooming him was pretty challenging. Now, his hair is much easier to comb. If you like the shorter, neater look, go for it! Especially if it means your dog will get to do more fun things with you and your family. I used to not let Wags run in the wet grass because I didn't want his long hair to get wet and dirty. Then I realized how much fun he was missing and decided I needed to give up on keeping him pretty all the time . First and foremost, I want Wags to be happy.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I had to take my dog to the groomer because of all the mats that needed to be cut. I don't miss that long hair at all and it's so much easier to maintain now. And I can see her soft expressive eyes now. If you can maintain the long beautiful Havanese coat, I am all for it but IMHO, it boils down to what works best for you and your dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> I had to take my dog to the groomer because of all the mats that needed to be cut. I don't miss that long hair at all and it's so much easier to maintain now. And I can see her soft expressive eyes now. If you can maintain the long beautiful Havanese coat, I am all for it but IMHO, it boils down to what works best for you and your dog.


I agree with you completely!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys have been hiking in the woods since wee pups. They've always been in puppy cuts. I would faint if someone did a poodle foot on them. I like a full leg. I just deal with the little bit of stuff they pick up


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> My guys have been hiking in the woods since wee pups. They've always been in puppy cuts. I would faint if someone did a poodle foot on them. I like a full leg. I just deal with the little bit of stuff they pick up


Ha!

That's what "foot/undercarriage" washes are for!


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> My guys have been hiking in the woods since wee pups. They've always been in puppy cuts. I would faint if someone did a poodle foot on them. I like a full leg. I just deal with the little bit of stuff they pick up


This is what Rocky looks like when he comes inside! He also thinks it's fun to eat that stuff!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

lfung5 said:


> My guys have been hiking in the woods since wee pups. They've always been in puppy cuts. I would faint if someone did a poodle foot on them. I like a full leg. I just deal with the little bit of stuff they pick up


Oh my, I'm so glad my Willow isn't the only one that looks like that! I appreciate everyone's opinion. Tomorrow we are going to the groomers. She'll be getting puppy cut. I'm going to have her trim up the feet just a little bit and see how that goes for us. If I don't like it, I can always let it grow back. I don't believe it would be an actually "poodle foot", but may just have it a little shorter and perhaps trim the tops of the foot slightly. After she is groomed I'll try and get a good picture so I can set up my avitar.


----------



## JoePat (May 2, 2015)

Puppy cut in the hot summer, a little longer in the winter. Nice havanese bear cut on feet. If I want to have poodle cut on feet I would have gotten a poodle.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh my, I'm so glad my Willow isn't the only one that looks like that! I appreciate everyone's opinion. Tomorrow we are going to the groomers. She'll be getting puppy cut. I'm going to have her trim up the feet just a little bit and see how that goes for us. If I don't like it, I can always let it grow back. I don't believe it would be an actually "poodle foot", but may just have it a little shorter and perhaps trim the tops of the foot slightly. After she is groomed I'll try and get a good picture so I can set up my avitar.


Ha! Here is a photo of Kodi after a walk at about 10 months. ound: I have lots and LOTS of "dirty dog" pictures! 

When he was younger, I did keep his feet "tighter" than I do now. Not even CLOSE to "poodle feet", but trimmed into a shortish, rounded "paw", with the "feathers" on the backs of his legs trimmed, and also his belly. That all helped a lot!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

You can keep paws clipped very short without going commando like a poodle foot. Hahaha! But seriously, if you want to shave the feet, do it. Who cares as long as you like it. Plus hair grows....FAST......especially on these guys. 

Someone on Havanese Talk posted an old portrait of an aristocrat with his Havanese and the dog was in full coat with poodle feet. I had never seen that before. It was kind of strange looking, But apparently, its not a new idea.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I LOVE dirty dog pics! Here's Dance at about 10 months after a good long play in the sprinkler. :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great dirty dog pictures

Bella got so dirty with my dog walker.

Scudder not dirty but after swimming. This is when he was in show coat. I don't miss the long hair!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

opps bella picture got denied


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Scudder is adorable! I can only keep one dog at a time in show coat. Everyone else gets clipped down.....to me they are just as beautiful and everyone is much happier!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks to all of you who posted dirty dog pictures! I was so ashamed when Willow got that way, but I guess it's normal! When I picked her up at the groomer yesterday, I hardly recognized her. She's so cute. She looks so much smaller though. I'm going to try and download pictures and then post them on this forum. I'm kind of a computer dummy so it may take some time.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

It's fun when they are clean, but just like little kids, they are cute dirty too.


----------

